# Botox for TMJ or Migraines?



## aalley (Oct 18, 2016)

Has anyone had success billing Botox injections for TMJ or Migraines?


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 18, 2016)

For migraines yes but must meet medical necessity guidelines. For example here is United Health policy on Botox

https://www.unitedhealthcareonline....cies/Drug Policies/Botulinum_toxin_policy.pdf

TMJ really depends i dont believe many payers cover TMJ treatments of any types.


----------



## aalley (Oct 19, 2016)

I looked at the policy you linked and this is the info we were looking for.

Thanks so much. I really appreciate you taking the time to reply and providing the link.


----------

